# GREAT BELT HOLSTERS & FOR CHEAP



## satx78247 (Sep 18, 2015)

Friends,

For those of you who need a great quality holster for concealed or open carry of your handgun, check out "hardtofindholsters" on https://www.ebay.com.

That vendor "bought out" all of the remaining stock of DON HUME LEATHER of Oklahoma & they have new holsters "marked down" to really low prices. = Just yesterday, I received a LH on-the-belt holster to fit my Sig-Sauer P225 that less than 6 months ago retailed for 80.oo, plus tax and S&H. = 90+ bucks.
(I paid 18.oo, including S&H, last week.)

NO, I don't work for the company. - I'm just a VERY HAPPY customer & believe that I'm likely NOT the only person here who prefers to NOT pay retail prices for gunleather.

yours, satx


----------

